# Hi and thanks to this forum



## welltempered (Mar 12, 2021)

I’m a newbie not only to this forum but in some sense to the true VST world. I’ve used Finale and its integrated Garritan library for several years but felt the need for more musical possibilities and especially more strings articulations in my latest music projects. So I’m moving to Logic and primarily VSL libraries for now - a big move with a lot of upfront time investment needed and changed workflow, but I think it will be very worthwhile.

This forum has already been my #1 resource in researching libraries and workflow options. I’m very grateful to people like @Dewdman42, @Ashermusic and @Nick Batzdorf and many others who’ve taken so much time to help others. It’s also been great to read in VI-Control’s home page on how it was started and the philosophy behind it i.e. musicians helping musicians (I think it’s very cool that the Resources page gives recs for other forums!). So thanks to @Frederick Russ for starting this whole gig and to @Mike Greene for keeping it going...


----------



## Markrs (Mar 13, 2021)

offbeat said:


> I’m a newbie not only to this forum but in some sense to the true VST world. I’ve used Finale and its integrated Garritan library for several years but felt the need for more musical possibilities and especially more strings articulations in my latest music projects. So I’m moving to Logic and primarily VSL libraries for now - a big move with a lot of upfront time investment needed and changed workflow, but I think it will be very worthwhile.
> 
> This forum has already been my #1 resource in researching libraries and workflow options. I’m very grateful to people like @Dewdman42, @Ashermusic and @Nick Batzdorf and many others who’ve taken so much time to help others. It’s also been great to read in VI-Control’s home page on how it was started and the philosophy behind it i.e. musicians helping musicians (I think it’s very cool that the Resources page gives recs for other forums!). So thanks to @Frederick Russ for starting this whole gig and to @Mike Greene for keeping it going...


Hey @offbeat welcome to the forum, though it sounds like you have been exploring here for a while. Personally I believe this is one of the nicest forums if you are into music and VSTs in particular.


----------

